# Dunhill Early Morning Pipe. AAARGHH!!



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

It never fails. When I first started smoking cigars, I fell in love with a Gurkha line that I immediately learned was being discontinued. I bought as many boxes as I could and paced myself, but it still sucks, knowing that I won't be able to smoke them indefinately. 

Now, I've been very generously gifted with some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe, and have fallen in love with it. And you know how this ends, don't you? 

One website I went to from the UK offers up Erinmore Balkan Mixture as a "good alternative," but reviews of the blend make me question the selection. I'd rather hear from all of you EMP fans: What are you turning to, now that the 'baccy is no more? I need my fix!!


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I have heard that C&D Good Morning is a decent substitute. I have yet to order some to check for myself. I will on my next order most likely though.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Erinmore Balkan Mixture is probably my favorite blend, but not close at all to EMP. Erinmore BM is a true balkan and very similar to Westminster, although a littel better IMO, a little richer and deeper in taste.

I can't nominate any blend close to EMP, but you can order it from Germany (as well as several other Dunhill blends). I have the link to a german store at my home computer and will provide it latter.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Hearth & Home Daybreak is supposed to be a version of it.
I found it enjoyable. Can't speak as how it compares to Dunhill, never found any.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Erinmore Balkan Mixture is probably my favorite blend, but not close at all to EMP. Erinmore BM is a true balkan and very similar to Westminster, although a littel better IMO, a little richer and deeper in taste.
> 
> I can't nominate any blend close to EMP, but you can order it from Germany (as well as several other Dunhill blends). I have the link to a german store at my home computer and will provide it latter.


Yeah, they didn't seem similar to me at first glance, either. Glad to hear of someone who has smoked both and can truly compare the two.

Great idea; I did look in the UK but it's discontinued there as well. The only German store I found ("German Pipe + Cigarshop") wants 23 Euros for it (about $32.50) for a 100gm tin! That's a little too steep for me, and that's before S&H. Hopefully, your link is a bit more realistic. [EDITED to add: I've found a couple of other places and, apparently, this is the going rate. Wow.)

Greg, thanks for the recommendation. I've been curious about Good Morning. I'd love to hear from someone who can compare this to EMP, but I think I'm going to pick up a tin anyway just to try.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Yeah, they didn't seem similar to me at first glance, either. Glad to hear of someone who has smoked both and can truly compare the two.
> 
> Great idea; I did look in the UK but it's discontinued there as well. The only German store I found ("German Pipe + Cigarshop") wants 23 Euros for it (about $32.50) for a 100gm tin! That's a little too steep for me, and that's before S&H. Hopefully, your link is a bit more realistic. [EDITED to add: I've found a couple of other places and, apparently, this is the going rate. Wow.)
> 
> Greg, thanks for the recommendation. I've been curious about Good Morning. I'd love to hear from someone who can compare this to EMP, but I think I'm going to pick up a tin anyway just to try.


4noggins still has some EMP left in their discontinued blends area, but the prices are nearly the same or worse.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> ...What are you turning to, now that the 'baccy is no more? I need my fix!!


It isn't exactly "is no more", Nurs'o; it still is, it just isn't in the USA for the moment. In the slowest moving rearrangement of distribution in the history of the world it still is unclear how soon (or if, I guess) it'll reappear. I would have to bet it'll be back.

If not, my retirement plan is in the cellar. :bolt:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, don't panic! It will be back on the shelves by autumn of 2008...er spring of 2009..um...summer of 2010...well...


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree w/ the C+D; also GLP Picadilly and Chelsea Morning may do it for you.



Pitre said:


> I have heard that C&D Good Morning is a decent substitute. I have yet to order some to check for myself. I will on my next order most likely though.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

hunter1127 said:


> I agree w/ the C+D; also GLP Picadilly and Chelsea Morning may do it for you.


I actually had a tin of the C+D and Chelsea (along with some Namaste) in my shopping cart, but then I clicked the "I live in NY" box, and the tax jumped by almost $10, so I retreated. 

Someday, I won't have to pinch pennies so tightly. Someday.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I second Hearth & Home Day Break from Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com I have 4 oz left and really enjoy it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Erinmore Balkan Mixture is probably my favorite blend, but not close at all to EMP. Erinmore BM is a true balkan and very similar to Westminster, although a littel better IMO, a little richer and deeper in taste.
> 
> I can't nominate any blend close to EMP, but you can order it from Germany (as well as several other Dunhill blends). I have the link to a german store at my home computer and will provide it latter.


Here's the link to the german store (a little expensive when comparing to US prices): https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

John, order from either 4 Noogins or Smokingpipes to avoid NY tax.


Nurse_Maduro said:


> I actually had a tin of the C+D and Chelsea (along with some Namaste) in my shopping cart, but then I clicked the "I live in NY" box, and the tax jumped by almost $10, so I retreated.
> 
> Someday, I won't have to pinch pennies so tightly. Someday.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

hunter1127 said:


> John, order from either 4 Noogins or Smokingpipes to avoid NY tax.


Thanks!!

And thanks to everyone for posting their favorites. I can't wait to check them out!


----------



## ZubrisLV (Jan 16, 2009)

You can try to order from this on line shop piber.dk, shipping cost for USA is 55usd for 5 tins of EMP...


----------

